# betrugsverdacht.was nun?



## Anonymous (24 März 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich hab vor ein paar Tagen in einem eBay-Shop einen äusserst günstigen PC ersteigert. Bin noch nicht so lange dabei und hab gedacht es wär ein echtes Schnäppchen. Allerdings bin ich mir (nachdem der Verstand wieder eingesetzt hat) da jetzt nicht mehr so sicher. Hab mir mal ein paar Informationen über den Verkäufer besorgt. Die Firma existiert unter der angegebenen Adresse nicht und auch er selbst ist nicht unter ihr eingetragen. Zudem hat er sein Auktionsangebot in den letzten Tagen enorm ausgeweitet und das Zeug geht zu Preisen weg, die eigentlich untragbar sind. Auf Fragen hat er per eMail geantwortet, dass es aufgrund der unerwartet hohen Anfrage zu Verzögerungen kommt. Vielleich schaut ihr´s euch ja mal an. Der Shop heisst NabCom. Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Zu welcher Vorgehensweise ratet ihr mir? Überweisen werde ich auf keinen Fall; scheint mir extrem verdächtig. Gibt´s irgendeinen Weg wie ich aus der Sache wieder rauskomme?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2003)

wutzlmann schrieb:
			
		

> Der Shop heisst NabCom. Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Zu welcher Vorgehensweise ratet ihr mir? Überweisen werde ich auf keinen Fall; scheint mir extrem verdächtig. Gibt´s irgendeinen Weg wie ich aus der Sache wieder rauskomme?



Was stört dich konkret?

1: Bewertung:
http://cgi2.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...com-multimedia&ssPageName=L2#feedback_reviews

2. Wo liegt Betrug vor, wenn du überhaupt noch kein Geld überwiesen hast, sei vorsichtig mit solchen Beschuldigungen.

3. Ebay bietet Zahlung  per Treuhänderkonto an.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2003)

ich sagte ja auch "Verdacht".Was mich stört hab ich beschrieben.Seriös scheint mir das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2003)

wutzlmann schrieb:
			
		

> Seriös scheint mir das jedenfalls nicht.



Wenn er seriös ist , wird und muß er sich mit voller Ansprechadresse melden,
wenn nicht ,  wird er sich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr melden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2003)

Hab grad festgestellt, dass nabcom-multimedia nicht mehr unter den Shops geführt ist. Seeehr eigenartig.Hat da vielleicht einer kalte Füsse bekommen?
Kann mir denn einer von euch nen guten Computerhändler empfehlen;wo kauft ihr denn so ein?


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2003)

*@nabcom*

hatte wohl doch den richtigen riecher
http://www.auktions-forum.info/thre...e40&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=&page=1


----------



## AmiRage (28 März 2003)

*Re: @nabcom*



			
				wutzlmann schrieb:
			
		

> hatte wohl doch den richtigen riecher


Fragt sich nur aus welcher Richtung es stinkt?!


----------

